# Sock yarn drawstring bags



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

These drawstring bags can be used for:
o Scented soap drawer sachets
o Cell phones
o Gifts of cash or gift cards
o Travel jewelry
o Small cosmetics

There always seems to be enough yarn left, after even knitting men's socks, to make one of these bags.

Starting at the top, I LOOSELY cast on 48 sts on an Addi 12" steel circular needle. (Using a decidedly loose tension throughout allows these to be made this way.) Join, then work two rounds of K1,P1. Next work the eyelet round of P2tog, YO > around. Work two more rounds of K1,P1. Then just knit around until desired total length (6 inches).
Turn work inside out, slip 24 stitches on each of two DP needles and close bottom with a 3 needle bind off. Make a 12" twisted cord, weave through the eyelet holes , knot cord, and teasel end tassel.


----------



## Sharon19441841 (Feb 3, 2016)

Those are so cute. I'm going to do a couple for Christmas. Thank you for the idea and pattern.


----------



## knit4ES (Aug 24, 2015)

I love these! I could see making these even smaller... just big enough for gift cards. They could then be hung on a Christmas tree as decoration and gift....
Also, a great take-a-long project. Thanks for the idea and directions....


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

Brilliant.


----------



## rubyglass (Aug 28, 2015)

Love these little bags! Thank you for the pattern!


----------



## Mililani (Sep 26, 2015)

Love these.


----------



## Sierrakj (Oct 8, 2014)

Good idea! Everybody can use a what not bag.


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

...large enough to fit the socks in? I like the idea of a little carrying case for such special socks.


----------



## ocdknitcase (Aug 18, 2015)

Great idea. Very nice!!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> These drawstring bags can be used for:
> o Scented soap drawer sachets
> o Cell phones
> o Gifts of cash or gift cards
> ...


Great idea, Eric !!! Would even make a great "sock bag," in matching yarn, when "gifting" socks !! I love this idea !!! Keep 'em comin' !!!!

...gloria


----------



## Nancie E (Dec 16, 2011)

Ideal for dog training treats.


----------



## rubyglass (Aug 28, 2015)

impatient knitter said:


> Great idea, Eric !!! Would even make a great "sock bag," in matching yarn, when "gifting" socks !! I love this idea !!! Keep 'em comin' !!!!
> 
> ...gloria


 :sm24:


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

rubyglass said:


> Love these little bags! Thank you for the pattern!


Me, too. Thanks!


----------



## bakeknitsew (Jun 26, 2013)

I love the idea and thank you so much for sharing the pattern with us! I can see making these in the future!


----------



## carhar (Oct 10, 2013)

Lovely idea. I have so much sock yarn left over that that would be a great idea for gifts. What size needle did you use? #1 or #2.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Those are wonderful.. :sm24:


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

carhar said:


> Lovely idea. I have so much sock yarn left over that that would be a great idea for gifts. What size needle did you use? #1 or #2.


I used a 2.5 mm needle and knit very loosely. One could use a 3.25 mm.
The bags could be made wider by 4 stitch increments....it's all up to what the knitter wants and how the knitter works.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

Eric, I remember you showing a little bag like these a few years ago when I was first learning to knit socks. I'd forgotten about them, but seeing these now, and with you generously providing a pattern, gift-giving will become a piece of cake for me! Hubby has been after me to stop the holiday stress of shopping by gifting everyone with cash of gift cards as our parents did when they were still with us. I've already begun shopping for this year, but next year I will make each a small item like socks, of mitts, or a hat and add a bag with cash/gift card. Hubby will be so thrilled!!


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

Very nice. Thanks for the idea and the pattern/ :sm17:


----------



## Top Tier Knits (Apr 10, 2016)

Eric, you are so clever and talented. I always enjoy your posts.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Great idea! Also good for doll clothes.


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Those are great & so colorful! They would make great trinket bags to gift for the holidays; or you could put some knitting notions to keep in your knitting bag. Thanks for posting.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

Oh my gosh. These are so cute. Thank you so much for your pattern.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Great idea. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

So cute and I love the idea of using them for gift cards.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Great idea. Approximately how many grams/ounces did you use for the bag.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

They look awesome. Great colours.


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks so much...I love these and you are right there is usually a "little ball left" with each pair of socks!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

Great idea! Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## jeannesmom (May 27, 2016)

Great idea!


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

These are wonderful. Could be used for carrying small items when travelling. Thanks for sharing your pattern.


----------



## keetza (Feb 6, 2016)

What a great way to use up leftovers!


----------



## hubleyddavis (Nov 20, 2015)

I agree, these are a great idea and so pretty. Thank you.


----------



## Diane C (Nov 16, 2013)

Very good idea...could the Kitchener (sp?) stitch be used to close off the bottom?


----------



## dkmoyer (Aug 20, 2012)

Love them!!!


----------



## Debiknit (Jul 7, 2011)

I thought I saw some of the yarn from your recent sock posts in there. Wonderful idea for using the leftover yarn.


----------



## Williesied (Nov 7, 2012)

Thank you for the pics and pattern. Willie


----------



## Sammiep (Apr 8, 2012)

Great idea.


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

Great idea; thank you for sharing.


----------



## carmicv (Mar 21, 2014)

Thank you. I will put the gift cards in them.


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks so much for a great idea and the pattern. I can't wait to try one!


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

These are great!


----------



## Fluteplayer7 (Jul 29, 2011)

I love your bags. What a wonderful idea for using up sock yarn.


----------



## auntiehenno (Apr 8, 2012)

I really like thee bags. It might be an idea I can use to kit with more than one color and if I make a mistake you will not tell, will you? HA When I lived in UK in mid 60's I believe a young lady by the name of Judy Carn, was the "Sock it to me, girl!" One of the evening programs, I loved to watch, do not recall name of show, however b there were 2 old bums and they always called an older lady the Rat Gag.


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

Great idea!


----------



## Nushie01079 (Jan 30, 2011)

Love these! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Jewelry,ear buds, hair stuff, all kinds of little things I've been putting in small plastic bags. Wonderful idea, thanks.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Adorable! Great idea for a cell phone! Gonna try that out with some of my leftovers. Got it bookmarked!


----------



## Rescue Mom (Jul 28, 2011)

These are great. I crochet small sacks with cotton yarn, but these are so much classier! Seems lots of people love the soap sacks; just gave a couple to a friend who really appreciated them. Thanks for the pics and pattern. Will have to try it soon. Great stocking stuffers.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

This is a fabulous idea for using up scrap yarns, teaching someone to knit, a Christmas stocking stuffer idea, etc. I think I'd like a shadow box display with a light element that would display the array of colors. I'd used it for inspiration.


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

???? Love this pattern ????


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

Very clever idea with many possibilities. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sewadilly (Apr 28, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern ... so cute. 

thank you again
sewadilly


----------



## Lafemmefran (Jan 21, 2012)

Thank you for the pattern. Now I know what I am going to knit with my unused Opal sock yarn which I used for several Opal Sock Bunnies.


----------



## cmsherman (Sep 13, 2011)

Your instructions are great. And a clever project. Will have to make some. Thanks


----------



## cmsherman (Sep 13, 2011)

Love these little bags. Great instructions. Thanks


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Great idea..thank you!!..love everyone's ideas for these wee bags!
julie


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Your drawstring bags are just wonderful! Always love to see what you're working on. You're so talented!

Hazel


----------



## Dancin'n'Knittin' (Apr 17, 2014)

Too cool! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## SquidgeWA (Apr 28, 2015)

So cute! Another great idea for using those ends, and they can be not only a gift holder but a gift in themselves. I will save this pattern for future ideas.
Thank you!


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

They are lovely great for gifts. It sounds so easy but I am sure it is not.


----------



## cckittenknits (Jan 11, 2012)

I love this idea for my sock machine. It will be so easy. Thank you so much for the pattern. Like Gloria said, it is a great bag to make when gifting socks. I always have enough yarn left to make one of these little cuties!


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

How cute! Thanks for your instructions! And, knit4ES, I like your idea!


----------



## mrsbee03 (Jul 31, 2014)

Those are adorable. What a great idea!


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

So cute. Those would be perfect for stocking stuffers. They would be great for traveling to put small items in your suitcase. Thanks for sharing.
Rhonda


----------



## bhappy41b (Feb 18, 2011)

Lovely idea. I love the idea and thank you so much for sharing the pattern with us!


----------



## GermaineL (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern. Very clever!


----------



## partridgelady (Dec 14, 2014)

Very very cute and great ideas. I also plan to make a pin cushion. I was given a knitted one years ago and think it would make a cute present, for me again. You knit a long strip, will have to count how many stitches , and then wind it around and around. Let me see if I can find a picture.


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

they are really cute


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Luv Luv Luv these bags. What a great use of sock yarn! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> These drawstring bags can be used for:
> o Scented soap drawer sachets
> o Cell phones
> o Gifts of cash or gift cards
> ...


These are awesome, I love them. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

attycasner said:


> ...large enough to fit the socks in? I like the idea of a little carrying case for such special socks.


Great idea!


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

attycasner said:


> ...large enough to fit the socks in? I like the idea of a little carrying case for such special socks.


They might need to be a bit larger.....I will have to measure a rolled up pair of socks!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I love these Eric and can see so many uses for them. Thank you for your generosity in sharing your patterns with us. You know I am your big fan.


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

Great idea-thanks


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Fantastic idea Eric ! Thank you for sharing the instructions ! I have so many little balls of leftover sock yarn ! 
Hmmm, thinking one could take a whole skein of Christmas/Easter/Halloween etc sock yarn and make a bunch of them for these occasions ! ????????


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

What a fun way to use up left over yarn.


----------



## scaron (Aug 27, 2011)

I LOVE these, thank you so much for the pattern. I can even see making a wine bottle "sockbag" :sm17:


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thank you so much for sharing, I love these little bags, I will be making a few for sure


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

excellent idea and such cute little bags! perfect size for my iphone. thanks for pattern


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Very nice :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

knit4ES said:


> I love these! I could see making these even smaller... just big enough for gift cards. They could then be hung on a Christmas tree as decoration and gift....
> Also, a great take-a-long project. Thanks for the idea and directions....


I totally agree. Mahalo nui loa (Thank you from my heart in Hawaiian), Eric, for posting this idea. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Chocolatechips (Jan 6, 2012)

Eric, you've done it again! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

I love these.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

These are soooo cute. I love your choice of colors. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Com (May 3, 2014)

Thank you so much for the idea! Just started one!


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

These are very clever. Another idea would be to attach them to keyrings to keep loose change, lip balm, etc.


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

Thank you so much - these are definitely nice and handy!


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Clever, and love all the colors you used. Thank you for the pattern.


----------



## carughooker (Oct 29, 2011)

LOVE these - what a great idea. You know, I've been wondering what to do with the socks that have worn out toes and heels -- now I know!! Thanks ever so much.


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

Very nice. Would also be useful for sunglasses.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Cute bags. Great way to used left over yarn!


----------



## quiltwiz (Dec 17, 2011)

sockit2me said:


> These drawstring bags can be used for:
> 
> Thank you so much Eric for the novel idea and instructions.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Such a great idea. Might make some for our trading table at church to raise money for our volunteers who go to Singapore to help with an orphanage. Hope you don't mind using your idea for this purpose.


----------



## MousePotatoKnits (Oct 23, 2013)

Thank you so much. This is such a clever idea and it uses up that bit of yarn leftover.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Wonderful, great idea.


----------



## crafty old broad (Jan 25, 2011)

fill them up with catnip. my kitty would love it.


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

So cute, and a lovely gift idea. Thank you.


----------



## marciejo27 (Sep 7, 2016)

I always have left over sock yarn because I knit a lot of socks. Now I know what to do with it. Terrific idea. Thank you. Your pictures are awesome. 
:sm01:


----------



## anniecat (Aug 29, 2011)

you say to use a 12" circular needle, but you don't say what size of needle to use.
Can you please relpy


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Perfect use of all those small balls of sock yarn! Always need a small bag for small items that seem to get lose at the drop of a hat! Thanks, Eric, for giving us the pattern.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

I just use my 2.5 mm (US#1.5) needle that I use for knitting socks, but I use a much looser tension.
I would say that up to a US#4 could be used.


----------



## anniecat (Aug 29, 2011)

thanks so much


----------



## klrober (Mar 20, 2013)

You are so kind to share your cute pattern, many thanks!!!


----------



## marthat (Jun 23, 2016)

I just saw these bags. What a perfect project for sock yarn. Thanks for sharing your design and talent.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

sockit2me said:


> I just use my 2.5 mm (US#1.5) needle that I use for knitting socks, but I use a much looser tension.
> I would say that up to a US#4 could be used.


Love the new avatar!!


----------



## DSouthard01 (Sep 10, 2011)

Love your little bags, Eric; i'm making some for Christmas!

Donna K


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Eric, your post is so timely because I was about to knit something just like this for my cell phone (not a smart phone, but a much smaller "flip phone"). Sometimes I'm wearing clothes without any pockets and I need to be able to tie something to a belt. You've saved me a bit of time figuring out the best way to do it. My other half has offered to buy me a smart phone more than once, but I don't want one. They are too small for me to see anything in detail, and too large to carry around. I'm not good at texting on things this small. I need my big keyboard and monitor and already spend enough hours using the latter each day! Thanks so much for the details! Love these. Such a great idea. I've made little bags like this in the past as well:

http://www.ravelry.com/projects/kimmyz/bag-for-american-girl-doll-4


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

sockit2me said:


> These drawstring bags can be used for:
> o Scented soap drawer sachets
> o Cell phones
> o Gifts of cash or gift cards
> ...


Bottom picture Drops Fable right hand pic I have 2 pairs in this yarn & made a little bag about the same size as yours but I did it bottom up no seams or tricky cast off. I use mine as a cell phone cover & soap sack for tiny bits of soap.


----------



## Siennapurl (Oct 26, 2016)

Thank you for this pattern and suggestion for the little amounts of sock yarn I have in my stash.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your pouch pattern! I could see these hanging on a Christmas tree with scented lavender or whatever fragrance one chooses.
See how you inspire us... :sm17:


----------



## JacqueDooley (Feb 6, 2011)

Great idea.


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

sockit2me said:


> These drawstring bags can be used for:
> o Scented soap drawer sachets
> o Cell phones
> o Gifts of cash or gift cards
> ...


You knit in sleeping as well, v good.


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

sockit2me, what size needle do you use? # US 2, or smaller? I'm sure it wouldn't matter that much but thought I'd ask anyway.


----------



## kayrein (Aug 24, 2011)

Never mind, I see you already posted the size needle you use.


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Great idea and they look beautiful and useful.


----------



## bijou_17 (Sep 28, 2017)

What a great idea. Thank you.


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Very nice work!


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

I saw the twelve in addi - but what size needle. I knit socks on size 1 so I am thinking that is what I would use.

Thanks, SEA


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

SEA said:


> I saw the twelve in addi - but what size needle. I knit socks on size 1 so I am thinking that is what I would use.
> 
> Thanks, SEA


Yes...any size from US # 1 to 3


----------



## PaigeY84 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------

